# Dallas Methodist EMTP Program



## dry-fly (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anybody have experience with the program here?

http://www.methodisthealthsystem.org/body.cfm?id=2396

Thanks!


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 28, 2010)

The length and content of cirricula as well as lack of CoAMESP accreditation and shady-ness of the textbooks used (an introduction to A&P? ....) makes me think you would be better off going to *Brookhaven*http://www.brookhavencollege.edu/in...s/paramedic_program/curriculum_paramedic.aspx for thier *accredited* Paramedic Associate Degree

I have my doubts about the UT Southwestern program as it's a patch factory mainly filled up by Dallas Fire Rescue hose monkeys but too is accredited apparently.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow only 2700 bucks! Mine was almost $10,000!

Looks like a fairly strait forward program. I would say its weaknesses would be your intro to A&P instead of requiring at least A&P1 as a pre req. 
Also I believe you will not be able to fill reciprocity into some other states because the program does not offer enough hours. States like Hawaii wont accept it. Oregon wont either. 

I would shop around a little bit more. Check with some of the local community colleges even if your not in it for a degree. See how it compares to those programs in your state.


----------



## WTEngel (Aug 29, 2010)

I went through Methodist about 8 years back.

It was a great choice for me back then based on my goals at the time. I went solely to get my medic to get a job on a fire department. At that time a career in EMS wasn't on my mind. Now that i am shifting towards a more EMS focused career, I would have been better served by going through Tarrant County or Brookhaven. I can't really attest to the quality of the program currently, as i haven't been around for a while. 

Anyway, if you want your medic and you don't want to spend 2 years and 10,000$ to get it, Methodist isn't a bad choice. Parkland Biotel offers a 7 month program that is pretty much all day every day for the duration. It is quick and dirty. It is all really about what your goals are.

As with most programs, you get what you put into it. The class merely gets you certified, the rubber really meets then road when you graduate and start working the road.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2010)

It depends on what type of education you want.

If you want a GOOD college, go to TCC out in Ft Worth... you cannot get better than that when it comes to accredited AAS in EMS in the DFW area.



If you want "fast" go with UTSW, where the majority of local FDs send their people.  Upside is they do clinicals at Parkland (Yes, THE Parkland) and Childrens, both highly respected level 1 trauma centers.




There's Collin County CC... I'd stay away from there.  Yes, some good people come out, but I've met many that aren't, and at the same time, I've heard other bad things about CCCC.


Brookhaven, I hear decent about, but haven't met too many graduates.

Methodist, again, hear decent about.


I went to EMTS in Richardson for my medic, and TCC for my EMT.  I regret neither choice, as both, I feel, prepared me for my position.







schulz said:


> Wow only 2700 bucks! Mine was almost $10,000!



~$3000 is the average for Paramedic in DFW.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 29, 2010)

UT Southwestern Medical Centre at Dallas/Parkland is like THE place to go if you are suffering from some sort of massive multisystem trauma with severe physiologic abnormality.

Sorry to whom was I speaking? BioTel? OK good enough, yes its Dr Brown speaking, listen I work with the helicopter emergency medical services we'll be overhead in about ten minutes hang on, whats that Oz, oh bloody hell I don't know, just follow the Stemmons Freeway down to the Harry Hines exit, where's the map book when you need it ....


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 29, 2010)

You'd be better if you took the Medical District drive exit, as it pretty much drops you off at Childrens/Parklands ER bays 





I can't tell you how many times I've had patients go "I've heard bad about Parkland" to which I reply "Trust me, if you're hurt, this is the best place to go in Dallas"



Granted, me personally, would rather be taken to JPS in Ft Worth, or Baylor in Dallas.  But that's just me.


----------



## dry-fly (Aug 29, 2010)

Linuss.......please tell me more about EMTS.  I'm in Grapevine, feel free to email me at dryflymaw@yahoo.com


----------



## DanielLarson (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm looking at EMT-P programs as well.

I did my EMT-Basic at Methodist and I feel it prepared me very well as I had one of the top grades of our class and passed NR fairly easily. (It's not a competition, I just think the way Laura taught was effective for me.) Also, though, I would add that it WAS only EMT-Basic so it's not like it's rocket science or anything like that.

EMTS looks wonderful from the website, but I've heard it's a medic mill that's aimed more at preparing you for NR rather than preparing you for actual field work. I've also heard NCTI is another medic mill and that if you go there you better be satisfied with AMR because not many people wanna hire NCTI medics. Heard the same about EMTS. I wish someone could shed light on it all.

I've also heard good things from source A and bad things from source B about all the colleges with Cert+AAS programs I've found (Brookhaven, CCCC, TCC, etc).


I have a favorable biased to Methodist because I did basic there and my sister did basic and medic there, but from what I've found it's starting to look like actual AAS college programs are the way to go.


I wish I knew more medics and firefighters in person so I could get several peoples experiences of all the different programs in the area. =/


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2010)

I can honestly say that EMTS does not teach the NR.  Yes, they have a pretty high first time pass rate, but neither the section tests nor the final resemble the NR in any way.


Larry, they main Paramedic instructor, works the book in to the real world and how you'll handle the calls in real life.  He has power-points, but doesn't read directly from them, rather uses them as a visual aid to his discussions.


Alas, the class can be a bit longer hour-wise, but they do a good job at delivering know just what you need to know, but what you SHOULD know.

There's a reason why you hear good about them 


I got a job offer from Guardian and a job at AMR right after graduation, and other agencies such as MCHD and Rural/Metro wanting to interview me.  All local agencies have heard good about EMTS... it's not a detriment toward being hired.


----------



## DanielLarson (Aug 30, 2010)

Well from what I heard, the detriment of being hired was moreso said about NCTI.

All I heard about EMTS is that it teaches to NR, but as I said that was nothing more than hearsay so not anything I want to project too much validity into.

I can't stand the feeling of being 'idle' so I definitely want to either get into a medic program or get a solid FT job as a basic. Preferably both xD



I've sent in my resume to AMR Arlington and Dallas, Guardian, Care First, and another place. I had a long list of fax numbers but several of those numbers came up with "We're sorry, the number you have reached is either no longer in service or temporarily disconnected." =/


From what I've been looking up on all these programs it seems the best, overall, route is TCC or Brookhaven. Any insight on those? TCC's site said that is has a very high first time pass rate (I think it was 96% or 98%) and reputable and great for getting hired, do you know about those two programs credibility?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2010)

I got my EMT at TCC and enjoyed it.  TCC, as far as the EMT program goes, was great.  I don't have first hand experience with the medic portion, but know many that do, and know that TCC is well respected in this area insofar as Medic students go.


If you're able to get accepted in to one of their 2 yearly medic classes, do it.  I have no patience, which is why I didn't apply as it's very competitive to get in to their program.




I'm assuming you're on the Dallas side?  Depending on which part of the metroplex you live in, there's different providers.  AMR Dallas is almost always hiring (Arlington not so much... they more want medics).  CareFlite.  MedStar.  Those are the 3 major providers I'd personally recommend.  

Other agencies that can vary in reputation are MedicOne, Guardian, Care First, Halo, Lone Star, TLC, and "Soldiers EMS".


----------



## DanielLarson (Aug 30, 2010)

I live in Terrell which is about 30 minutes east of Dallas. I want to move out to the Arlington area and have reliable transportation if I were to get a job there, to work and save until I could afford an apartment out there.

I faxed my CV/Resume to both AMR's and Care First and I e-mailed a copy to Elite EMS.

Lifetime EMS came back as their fax line being disconnected.

First Response EMS didn't work and when I called, they answered as Guardian EMS, whom then directed me to apply on the site and I did.

Later on today I'm calling Northstar EMS to apply there (their listing said call and didn't give a fax number).

Other than that, the only other companies whose information I could find was Trinity EMS [which is too far in a direction I don't want to be, location wise, for that] and Tri-State EMS, but Tri-State EMS owes my sister a few grand in back wages because their payroll checks bounced when she worked for them in Decatur.


----------



## DanielLarson (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually I only have one more question. I'm looking at EMTS' information and I was woondering what or if they offer any ability to further to an AAS after finishing medic?


----------



## hatsuo (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello there,

I read that you did your basic at Methodist. I am about to start the basic program in March 16. I just wanted to ask you since you took the program if you had any tips or recommendations anything of help? I gladly appreciate it.


----------



## DanielLarson (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure man. Good luck on your journey of EMS.

First would be don't fall asleep or slack off in class. This is not high school and you WILL miss some information if you do. Not saying you would, but we had 2-3 students like that in my class. The way the class is structured everything you learn plays a role in what you learn later on. If you don't get certain information in the beginning later on you'll be going 'WTF?!?!?!?!' when something else is taught.

Second is do NOT, by ANY means, hesitate to ask a question if you don't understand something. Laura has no problem going over something with you if you do not get it so do not worry about asking a 'dumb' question. Remember that at some point someones' life may be in your hands so you definitely need to ensure you know your :censored::censored::censored::censored: for the sake of your patient care capabilities.

The third and probably BIGGEST tip I can give to anyone in Methodist Basic program is this: Take notes. The best way I've found to take notes is to follow along with Laura's lectures in your book while she is going through them. EVERYTHING she will put on the bulletin points will be in your book. Follow along and highlight EVERYTHING she puts on there in yellow highlighter. Later on when you go through and actually read the entire chapter highlight any additional information that you personally find important in orange. That in itself will be the best study guide you'll be able to get.


----------



## hatsuo (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I will write them down and give them importance. Which class number where you? 

Lastly, do you suggest that I volunteer somewhere in the days I dont have class or suggest I just use as much time as possible studying?


----------



## DanielLarson (Feb 24, 2011)

I would suggest using that time for studying. You'll have plenty of time to volunteer, if that's what you want to do, after the course. I would focus on studying and having your information down. It's a lengthy process, after you complete the class, to get your information and register for national registry, then take and pass national registry, get the information, apply for state licensure, await your 'place in line' to be approved, and then actually be approved and get your information. You'll have PLENTY of time to volunteer if you want because it can also take a bit of time to get a job as well.


----------



## hatsuo (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I am in the process of getting the required books before hand to start reading them. I appreciate your comments. Thanks!


----------

